# [Lestertest] Kurztest im Dan Case: EKL Black Ridge, der neue ITX König?



## -Xe0n- (16. November 2018)

*[Lestertest] Kurztest im Dan Case: EKL Black Ridge, der neue ITX König?*

EKL Black Ridge im Kurztest




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: [1]



Alle von mir erstellten Bilder in voller Auflösung + Messergebnisse gibt es hier


​
Update 28.11.2018

Ein Statement von EKL, welches über bigdanial (DAN Cases) kommuniziert wurde besagt, dass es bei der Produktion der ersten Charge des Black Ridge Kühlers Produktionsfehler aufgetreten sind. Somit besteht die Möglichkeit, dass nicht alle Heatpipes mit der Grundplatte des Kühlers bei der Produktion einwandfrei verlötet wurden. Das mein Kühler bei Auslieferung zu hoch war, könnte also mit den Herstellungsproblemen der ersten Charge zusammenhängen. Inwieweit mein Kühler schlechter performt als die neue Charge, wird sich erst nach einem Umtausch des Kühlers herausstellen. 
Quelle: hardwareluxx


Einleitung und Spezifikationen

Bis dato verwendete ich einen kompakten Noctua NH-L9i im Dan Case, welcher hinsichtlich seiner Lautstärke und Kühlleistung sich als beste Kühllösung im Dan Case erwies. Dennoch habe ich mich öfters gefragt, ob es nicht möglich ist, den restlichen Bauraum im Dan Case auszuschöpfen, um den Prozessor noch ein wenig besser kühlen zu können. Als Daniel Hansen seine Arbeit an einem Kühler ankündigte, welcher passend für das Dan Case entwickelt werden sollte, war ich natürlich begeistert und wartete sehnsüchtig auf die Veröffentlichung des HSLP-48. Sein Ziel war es einen 48 mm hohen Kühler herzustellen, welcher die Montage von 92 mm, 100 mm und sogar 120 mm Lüfter mit einer Bauhöhe von 15 mm erlauben sollte. Leider stellte Daniel die Arbeit an seinem Kühler ein, da die Mindestbestellmenge und der resultierende Preis für den Kühler sich als zu hoch erwiesen[2]. Allerdings übergab Daniel das Konzept an EKL, welche den Kühler etwas überarbeiteten und nun unter den Namen Black Ridge verkaufen. Da ich leider kein Review Sample bekommen konnte und ihn schnellstmöglich testen wollte, habe ich ihn mir auf die Schnelle selber gekauft und wollte euch an meinen Ergebnissen teilhaben. Inklusive Versand kostet der Kühler aktuell (Stand 18.11.2018) bei den bekannten online Händler ca. 50 €. Da mir der Aufwand für einen normalen Testbericht zu hoch war*, *habe ich lediglich aus eigener Interesse ein paar Vergleiche zwischen dem Noctua NH-L9i und dem EKL Black Ridge durchgeführt und ich wollte euch die Ergebnisse nicht vorenthalten. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Verpackung und Lieferumfang

Der Kühler wird in einer schlichten Verpackung geliefert und ist gut geschützt von Schaumstoff umgeben. Auf der Verpackung sind weiterhin die Spezifikationen des Kühlers zu sehen sowie ein German Engineering "Logo". Im Lieferumfang sind Schrauben, passende Halterungen für diverse Intel sowie AMD Sockel sowie Lüfterklammern für die Befestigung der Lüfter vorhanden. Des Weiteren kommt der Kühler mit einem vormontierten 92 mm Lüfter.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kühler im Detail

Beim Auspacken des Kühler war ich leider schon etwas enttäuscht von der Verarbeitungsqualität. Mir ist direkt aufgefallen, dass der obere Teil des Kühlers nicht waagerecht ist (siehe Bild). Somit überschritt der Kühler seine angegebene Bauhöhe von 47 mm um ganze 10 mm! Somit passt dieser Kühler nicht "plug and play" in das Dan Case hinein. Doch etwas Schade, wenn man bedenkt, dass auf dem Karton explizit die Zusammenarbeit mit DAN beworben wird. Scheinbar gibt es noch kleine Schwierigkeiten in der Produktion oder dies wurde bei der Qualitätskontrolle meines Exemplares übersehen. Da ich den Kühler dennoch im Dan Case testen wollte, habe ich den Kühler vorsichtig in die richtige Position gebogen. Dies war relativ einfach ohne hohen Kraftaufwand möglich. Die Grundplatte des Kühlers besteht aus Kupfer und ist in der Retail Variante vernickelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf der Unterseite des Kühlers befindet sich ein Blech, welcher das Verschrauben eines 92 mm Lüfters ermöglicht. Weshalb man das Blech nicht weggelassen hat und auch den 92 mm Lüfter mit den Lüfterklammern befestigt ist mir unklar. Zusätzlich zur Dicke des verwendeten Bleches kommt die Erhöhung des Gewindes hinzu. Bei der Montage eines 120 mm Lüfters trägt dieses Blech und das ausgetragene Gewinde somit unnötige 2 mm auf. Weiterhin kann es bei der Montage eines 120 mm Lüfters vorkommen, dass die Lüfterblätter mit dem ausgetragenen Gewinde kollidieren. Dies kann allerdings nur auftreten, wenn der Lüfter so montiert wird, dass der Luftstrom des Lüfters weg von der CPU zeigt.
Trotz des Verwendens von VLP Arbeitsspeicher, gab es Schwierigkeiten bei der Montage eines 120 mm Lüfters, welcher im montierten Zustand zwischen dem Arbeitsspeicher und dem Kühler fest eingespannt ist. Somit konnten auf der Seite des Arbeitsspeichers die Lüfterklammern nicht verwenden werden. Für die Montage des 120 mm Lüfters habe ich diesen möglichst weit hinten montiert, damit der Lüfter nicht zusätzlich auf der markierten Klemme aufliegt. Wäre dieses Blech nicht vorhanden, hätte der Lüfter ohne Probleme zwischen Kühler und Arbeitsspeicher gepasst. Eventuell hätte es auch schon gereicht, wenn das Gewinde in die andere Richtung ausgetragen wäre, da ein 120 mm Lüfter auf diesen Innengewinden aufliegt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei der Montage eines 120 mm sollte man weiterhin beachten, dass eventuell "low profile" Kabel nötig werden. In meinem Fall musste ich ein abgewinkeltes SATA Kabel verwenden.  


Kühlleistung

*Testsystem & Testmethode

*Prozessor: Intel Xeon 1230v3 @ 1,1 Volt
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VII Impact
Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB Ballistix Tactical VLP
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Quick Silver
Gehäuse: Dan Case A4-SFX ver. 1
Netzteil: Corsair SF 450

Um die Kühlleistung zu beurteilen, verwende ich Aida64 um die CPU Auszulasten. Um ein „reales Szenario“ abzubilden, verwende ich hierbei den Aida den „Stress CPU“ Stabilitäts Test und lasse ihn bei jeder Messung 10 Minuten laufen. Nach 10 Minuten werden die Temperaturen 5 Minuten lang mit HWinfo aufgezeichnet um die Durchschnittswerte zu ermitteln.

Bisher habe ich den Black Ridge noch nicht mit dem Standard Lüfter getestet sondern nur mit dem Noctua A9x14 sowie A12x15. Zwischen dem Noctua A9x14 und dem Standard 92mm Lüfter sollte es hinsichtlich der Kühlleistung kaum bis keinen Unterschied gegeben. Bitte bedenkt, das durch Messungenauigkeiten die Ergebnisse nicht exakt sind.*

Ergebnisse
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Standardmäßig ist der Lüfter am Kühler so montiert, dass er die Luft weg von der CPU befördert. Somit wird bei der Verwendung im Dan Case die Luft aus dem Gehäuse angesaugt. Die Messungen in der Standard Konfiguration sind mit "exhaust" gekennzeichnet. In der "intake" Konfiguration saugt der Lüfter kühlere Umgebungsluft an und führt zu einer besseren Kühlleistung. Weiterhin ist ersichtlich, dass der Black Ridge Kühler scheinbar einen Einfluss auf die Gehäuseinnentemperatur hat, da sowohl die SSD, GPU als auch die Mainboard Temperaturen sich deutlich verändert haben.

Einer der Hauptgründe warum ich diesen Kühler unbedingt testen wollte, ist die Möglichkeit einen 120 mm Lüfter montieren zu können. Doch macht es überhaupt Sinn? Meiner Meinung nach nein. Der Temperaturunterschied zwischen dem 120 mm Lüfter und dem 92 mm Lüfter sind relativ gering. Zusätzlich sind 120 mm Lüfter ab 1100-1200 U/min deutlich hörbar. Weiterhin wird VLP Arbeitsspeicher benötigt, um einen 120 mm Lüfter zwischen Kühler und CPU montieren zu können. Gerade DDR 4 VLP Arbeitsspeicher gibt es aktuell nur im enterprise Bereich. Somit ist DDR 4 VLP Arbeitsspeicher relativ teuer und auch deutlich langsamer als consumer Arbeitsspeicher.


Bewertung

*Postiv

*
*

kompakte Bauweise
Montage eines 120 mm Lüfter möglich
schnelle und leichte Montage
gute Kühlleistung für die Größe
sehr leiser Betrieb möglich
Lüfter kann ersetzt werden

Negativ




92 mm Lüfter wird verschraubt,  Metallbech für die Verschraubung (siehe Kühler im Detail)
Demontage des Kühlers für das Wechseln des Lüfters nötig
Out of the box höher als 47 mm, musste somit "zurecht" gebogen werden
PCI-e Slot wird leicht überragt auf einem Asus VII Impact
(Preis)
*


----------



## -Xe0n- (18. November 2018)

*AW: [Lestertest] Kurztest im Dan Case: EKL Black Ridge, der neue ITX König?*

Viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## kleinerEisbär (27. November 2018)

*AW: [Lestertest] Kurztest im Dan Case: EKL Black Ridge, der neue ITX König?*

Super Test, wenn ich mich doch nur endlich mal dazu durchringen könnte meine Finger beim Basteln von so nem Mini-Ding zu verbiegen


----------



## Bierverkoster (28. November 2018)

*AW: [Lestertest] Kurztest im Dan Case: EKL Black Ridge, der neue ITX König?*

Schöner Test 

In der Tabelle der CPU Temperatur steht bei den unteren Ergebnissen zweimal "Black Ridge + intake Noctua A9x14" 
.... ein Schreibfehler?

Gruß


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Lestertest] Kurztest im Dan Case: EKL Black Ridge, der neue ITX König?*

Geiles Teil, sieht richtig schick aus


----------

